# Wood stacked vertically.



## webbie (Oct 31, 2006)

Vertical stacked woodpile - anyone have one like these?


----------



## Nokoni (Oct 31, 2006)

nice looking!  would the splits being on the ground draw moisture up and prevent curing?


----------



## Corie (Oct 31, 2006)

Those look like charcoal making piles, except they're not covered with dirt..........

Whose backyard did you sneak into to take those pictures? haha


----------



## webbie (Oct 31, 2006)

Went to the NY/MA/ border yesterday to see the waterfalls (Bash Bish) - and this was on a country road there.


----------



## Metal (Oct 31, 2006)

That is actually the second little pig's house.


----------



## elkimmeg (Oct 31, 2006)

it is rumored that if stacked off the ground this is the best and fastest way for wood to dry.  gravity drains the moisture out threw the vains on the bottom. Much more effecient that horrizonatl stacking


----------



## DonCT (Nov 1, 2006)

When are they gonna develope the centrifugal wood drier? That would speed it up further


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 1, 2006)

This is how the Indians stacked their wood to dry.


----------



## suematteva (Nov 1, 2006)

I have seen a couple homes where they do this in VT and wondered if it was any faster..


----------



## ourhouse (Nov 1, 2006)

We tried that a long time ago. My dad didn't notice a diffrence. He also said it took to dam long to stack.


----------



## the_guad (Nov 21, 2006)

How stable is a setup like that?  I think I would be scared to walk by the thing.


----------



## Rhone (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't think it works well.  Vintage mentioned once that most of the drying happens through the ends of wood and I've since read articles saying similar.  I can't see that configuration working well that being the case.   Also, the sun dries wood fastest and that configuration has much of the wood in constant shade or receiving very little sunlight throughout the day.  Boy, I'd love to take one of those big stones in front and hurl it into one of the piles, or take a big round river-rock or heavy 10-pin bowling ball and bowl it in, see what happens...  I'm not that mean, but won't say those kinds of things don't pop into my head.


----------



## Harley (Nov 21, 2006)

I bet those splits will stick together really nice once the snow and freezing rain starts to hit them as well.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Nov 22, 2006)

Im a big fan of indian logic. For somereason, when i first saw that photo, it looked right.  seems like the natual chimney effect would work better that way.


----------



## suematteva (Nov 22, 2006)

It doesn't look like there is anything keeping them off the ground either...once you get in a 2-3 layers can't imaging the circulation is that good???  

One in particular that I saw for about two years was shaped like an oval and had about the same amount of wood as all three piles in one...It stayed solid and upright...

Hey Craig,,,go back and interview them for us will ya!!


----------

